# Used wagon recommendations



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm looking to pick up a spare car and am looking for recommendations on used wagons for less than $10K.

I've narrowed it down to:

- Accord: decent gas mileage, kind of boring
- A4: most expensive to buy and maintain[?], but drives better than the others
- Outback: boring to drive, but likely to bulletproof for many years

Really, just planning to use this car for trips to Costco, weekends in Tahoe and camping.
It has to be an automatic.
I'm leaning towards the Audi, but really don't want have it in the shop a lot.

Anyone have any experience and/or recommendations on these or others?


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

Why don't you look for an older 5er or 3er wagon.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

milobloom242 said:


> Why don't you look for an older 5er or 3er wagon.


Sorry... should have mentioned, I can't do RWD on this because I don't want to swap out rims/tires for the trips to Tahoe (chains on FWD work fine).

The AWD BMW's tend to cost more than I want to spend for this car.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

As boring as it is I'd vote Outback. There's a reason you see so many of them up in the ski areas.


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

If an Outback is too boring, how about a Legacy GT wagon?

Whoops I forgot they don't sell them in the US anymore so you'd have to get a used one, or buy a Cdn. one which is way overpriced.

If you're thinking about an Accord then a sedan will do, how about a Legacy GT Spec B?


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Watchdog said:


> If an Outback is too boring, how about a Legacy GT wagon?
> 
> Whoops I forgot they don't sell them in the US anymore so you'd have to get a used one, or buy a Cdn. one which is way overpriced.
> 
> If you're thinking about an Accord then a sedan will do, how about a Legacy GT Spec B?


All of the cars I'm looking at are used wagons; the used part is to keep the cost low and the wagon part is to keep the car practical for camping, costco runs, etc.


----------



## shamulater (Apr 25, 2007)

I think you'll be hard pressed to find a well service Audi wagon for under $10,000. For that kind of money, it's difficult to do better than the Subaru. Not the most exciting vehicle to drive but they are definitely worthy and quite dependable.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Outback or Legacy Wagon.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

Another vote for Subaru wagons


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

Within your list, the Outback (esp. with the V6) is a good, dependable car with AWD. Would be a good choice.

My wife and I recently bought a 2002 CPO VW Passat wagon GLX with 60kmi on it for $12k and it is a very nice ride too (although on the soft side for me). You may want to look into one of these too.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Did you test drive that Outback? I had a rental base model last year and I was not impressed with anything about that car other than interior space. The auto tranny felt more like a CVT with one-hamster drive (no guts, sloppy shifts) and it was damped softer than an old Buick (maybe my rental had blown shocks?).


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

How about a Passat wagon? Find a good indy VW/Audi specialist, and you should be OK.


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

I didn't know you could get an Accord wagon.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Try one like this. Lots of room to haul the family and great MPG!


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Penforhire said:


> Did you test drive that Outback? I had a rental base model last year and I was not impressed with anything about that car other than interior space. The auto tranny felt more like a CVT with one-hamster drive (no guts, sloppy shifts) and it was damped softer than an old Buick (maybe my rental had blown shocks?).


I like the Outback Turbo wagon. The boxer 6 is more sloppy.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Rav4 or CRV? Seriously you'll get more usable space, probably the same gas mileage (Scoobys get terrible gas mileage) and about the same performance. i'm not a CUV fan but for that kinda work, they're a decent option.

Also, I think Hyundai has one and that'll have a long warranty. What hell is that thing called...I'll check.

Santa Fe? http://www.edmunds.com/used/2003/hyundai/santafe/index.html

Still I'd say CRV, Element or RAV4 would work for your needs too. :dunno:


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks all... 

-yes, very familiar (and unimpressed) with the Subaru but the wife liked it (4cyl engine and all)
- Honda made an Accord wagon from 1991-1997 (2 different iterations of the accord over those years, both offered a wagon format)
- Hadn't considered the passat wagon... I'm thinking I may go japanese and nix the Audi as well at this point.
- I will look into the CUV option... I just had the impression that wagons were slightly longer and therefore a bit better for loading up (but then again, they don't offer much in vertical room).

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

You might consider a Mazda 6 Wagon.Not a horrible car at all and the relatively poor resale value could work in your favor.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

I like the mazda wagon, but around here their prices haven't dipped below the 10K mark. I'll add it to the list, though.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

How about a V70 Volvo? My daily driver is a 98 and it is my third Volvo wagon. I buy them used, put about 100K on them and sell them. I'm not sure about the later body style (2001 on) but the 98s, 99s and 2000s are very good reliable vehicles. Just make sure the timing chain was changed at 75K. There will be a sticker on the engine if it was done. 

Full power, leather, sunroof, CD, turbo motor, rear seats fold flat, heated/power/memory seats. 

Great vehicle.


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

+1 for Subaru Outback 2.5XT (turbo). Legacy GT wagon (2005-2007) is very nice and fast too. I've heard figures in the low 6's for 0-60.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Clarke said:


> You might consider a Mazda 6 Wagon.Not a horrible car at all and the relatively poor resale value could work in your favor.


That, sir, very well may be one of the, if not the, most enthusiastic endorsements of a car I've ever seen. Have you ever considered marketing?


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

swchang said:


> ...Have you ever considered marketing?


She is fairly hot for an ugly girl.


----------



## M Style III (May 6, 2006)

SteveinBelAir said:


> How about a V70 Volvo? My daily driver is a 98 and it is my third Volvo wagon. I buy them used, put about 100K on them and sell them. I'm not sure about the later body style (2001 on) but the 98s, 99s and 2000s are very good reliable vehicles. Just make sure the timing chain was changed at 75K. There will be a sticker on the engine if it was done.
> 
> Full power, leather, sunroof, CD, turbo motor, rear seats fold flat, heated/power/memory seats.
> 
> Great vehicle.


Agree totally. These Volvo wagons are fairly inexpensive and not too troublesome in terms of maintenance.

I may just have to look into this...


----------



## shamulater (Apr 25, 2007)

M Style III said:


> Agree totally. These Volvo wagons are fairly inexpensive and not too troublesome in terms of maintenance.
> 
> I may just have to look into this...


Be wary. When Volvo's start going south, the parts can be shockingly expensive. My wife put 135,000 miles on hers...mostly trouble free...time came for some more important replacement parts and it was quite an eye opener. Other than that, very happy with the car.


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

For reliability, low cost maintenance, and practical use, you can't go wrong with a Honda CR-V (first hand experience). Find one least 2002 (its 2nd generation) - tons of room. All seasons will go anywhere on the 4wd model. 

You don't get driving excitement, but again that's not the intended use.


----------

